# Outlook 2003 Hangs When Forwarding/Replying/New Email



## jecloeter (Apr 4, 2008)

I have recently encountered a problem with my Outlook 2003.

I can receive e-mail messages, but when I try to Forward, Reply, or hit New Email Message, Outlook "hangs" and the egg-timer shape appears indefinitely. The only way I have found to get out of this is is to disable Word as my email editor. I prefer to use Word as an editor.

If anyone has a solution to this problem, I would be grateful to hear it. I have Windows XP on a Dell Dimension 8400.


----------



## Gary Thompson (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello,

This might sound odd - but trying changing your default printer to another printer,
that has a different driver attached and try again.


----------

